# أنظمة استخراج الخامات بالطرق تحت سطحية



## طارق البخاري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مقارنات بين طرق استخراج الخامات في المناجم الجوفية ومميزات وعيوب كل طريقة بالعرررررررربي

(الملف بالمرفقات)


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مقارنات بين طرق استخراج الخامات في المناجم الجوفية ومميزات وعيوب كل طريقة بالعرررررررربي
> 
> (الملف بالمرفقات)



يا سلام والله مبدع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً جزيلاً على المرور


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## طارق البخاري (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن إليكم على التشجيع.


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدى حسن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

